# Dried Beef Hot Dip



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Dried Beef Hot Dip:

2-8 oz. packages cream cheese
1-8 oz. carton sour cream
1 pkg. dried beef, pulled apart
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 green pepper, chopped 
2 tablespoons onion, grated
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt and pepper
Slivered almonds

Use a small oven-proof casserole dish..preheat oven to 350.

Mix all the above ingredients together. Top with slivered almonds sauteed in butter. Bake for 30 minutes at 350. Serve with party rye and pumpernickel bread.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds yummy!!  I love all kinds of cream cheese/dried beef/green onion combinations.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Roxy, that sounds so good - a must try for the holidays !


----------

